# President`s Power!



## Anindya (Oct 11, 2006)

Do U people support the mercy plea accepted by our President to not to hang the terrorist who tried to BOMB our Parliament? If he has the power to stop the stop the execution of these terrorists and show mercy to them then what about the work done by the investigating teams. This means the time, money, efforts spent to establish charges against him has no meaning and is worthless. Even the order given by SC has no meaning. What do U people say about it?


----------



## blueshift (Oct 11, 2006)

mistakenly voted for this though i didn't want to!

The plea is still not accepted.


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2006)

well i personally feel that we do not have the right to take lives of ppl .....if we start killing "terrorists" whats the difference between us and them .....


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 12, 2006)

president is the supreme authority in our country. according to the constitution.. 

in case of emergincies also he takes over the governance.. u will now say what is the need for a president if the police/politicians are going to manage all the chaos..


----------



## abhishek_734 (Oct 12, 2006)

it is afzals right to give mercy plea.and president should accept the plea only for consideration but in this situation should not accept that and give mercy.as far as i know,our constituton,gives the president to mercy only on certain grounds like the person is very old,etc.there is no reason like caste,the person beloging to a certain region,religion etc.so in this case i think giving mercy to afzal is against the law as there is no valid reason.if u want to give mercy ,then what reason will u give -like gilani will become unhappy,people in kashmir will become violent or what other.these are not the right reasons.these terrorists know only one language and that of guns.giving them mercy will increase their confidence.
                        as far as death sentence is concerned,i think it should be abolished.giving death to him will free him from this world.why not give him life sentence with doing works like cleaning toilets of other prisoners,cleaning gutters,making roads,recyling wastes etc


----------



## ketanbodas (Oct 12, 2006)

Ball$ Terrorist shuld be shown NO MERCY


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 12, 2006)

oops polled before reading the post..

i am in favour of the supreme power of the president over capital punishment.. but this parliament case is wrong.. they should be hanged.

i mean i am in favor of the concept but not in favor to this perticular incidence


----------



## supernova (Oct 12, 2006)

Such act of vandalism should be shown no mercy.. 
Moreover i feel the entire event is now very much politicised. Earlier everyone wanted to severly punish those criminals and show patriotism in front of public. 
Now each political party wants to show their empathy towards the religious community by asking for president's mercy. 

I believe in mercy but not in favor of such kinda political hype...


----------



## Vyasram (Oct 12, 2006)

there should be no death punishment , such terrorists should be given life imprisonment. this should be the law in Mahatma gandhis's  land


----------



## mail2and (Oct 12, 2006)

I think the guy should be hanged. As for terror laws, POTA should be bought back. But, I think first Congress should be shown the door. I haven't seen such a corrupt and unethical party in my life. And yeah, it'd be a favour if we get rid of those red dogs- the communists. I think we should have more parties like Janata Dal, with more leaders like Nitish Kumar and George Fernandes.


----------



## Yamaraj (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm against hanging Afzal, but not on moral, ethical or religious grounds. This would make him a martyr in the eyes of the traitors. I would like to see him
beaten to death in his cell, after he gets pardoned.

But then, I have my doubts over the whole Parliament attack incidents.


----------



## mediator (Oct 12, 2006)

He shud be hanged! These terrorists only have one reason to live and thats to destroy India by any means! Keeping him in jails wont do anything good. Why shud he be given LIFE imprisonment? To face another IC 814 hijack, demanding the release of these terrorists?

As for martyr, they are given many reasons by their commanders about why they shud destroy India. They are looked upon as heroes even if they blast and kill 10 people. 

Such reasons only strengthen the motives of these terrorists and motivates them further to carry on various attacks etc. Thats why many people in and outside India see it as Soft state coz in every such actions people bring in the statements of Gandhiji !
These terrorists only know how to make widows and children orphan! Neways I think if given LIfe imprisonments then they will lead much better life as compared to in terrorists camps! 

Most will think I'm outta my mind, but they shud be given the harshest punishments. Not 3rd degree tortures, neither geting them killed in one go. All sensitive info shud be extracted from them using various techniques, their organs like liver,kidneys shud be taken out and put to use in hospitals etc. If they cause pain, then they shud be used to heal it too and bring some joy to atleast some people who dont have eyes, have kidney failure etc!

And then such word shud be spread to the neighbouring country to such an extent that the terrorist will fear and tremble even before entering India!

If they know about Indian brotherhood then they shud also know about this too!


----------



## mail2and (Oct 12, 2006)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> I'm against hanging Afzal, but not on moral, ethical or religious grounds. This would make him a martyr in the eyes of the traitors. I would like to see him
> beaten to death in his cell, after he gets pardoned.
> 
> But then, I have my doubts over the whole Parliament attack incidents.



You have doubts over an incident that was telecasted live on TV? Please don't tell me you have doubts over the Mumbai train bombings. Maybe ppl killed themselves? Maybe those weren't bombs? Maybe _some_ political party did it? Yeah, right.


----------



## mediator (Oct 12, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> well i personally feel that we do not have the right to take lives of ppl .....if we start killing "terrorists" whats the difference between us and them .....


Please dont say such things! Its like saying "if a mosquito bites us then we shud let it go or put it in a box, if it drinks our blood then we shudn't disturb it and shudn't kill it. If we kill it then whats the diff bet us and a mosquito! If there are dengue mosquitoes growing in several parts, then we have no right to disturb them". Such statements really sound absurd. A boy slapping a girl for fun or from ill-mindedness is different from girl's brother then slapping that boy in rage and beating the hell outta him!

There is a definite and crystal clear difference, If u say this then u might not be seeing the difference between terrorism and war etc too.


----------



## Yamaraj (Oct 12, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> You have doubts over an incident that was telecasted live on TV? Please don't tell me you have doubts over the Mumbai train bombings. Maybe ppl killed themselves? Maybe those weren't bombs? Maybe _some_ political party did it? Yeah, right.


Think twice before making stupid comments. And, don't believe whatever you
see, or your Government and the media wants you to see and believe. There
is a reason why both 9/11 and Parliament attacks were aired live on the
television.

As for the Mumbai train blasts, do you have proof that ISI was responsible for
the killings of people? Even CIA, Mossad, SVR or our own politicians may well
be responsible. I, for one, find it laughable and too "soft" an attitude everytime
our impotent Government helds ISI and Pakistan responsible for everything, and
then issue an equally laughable statement like, "We'll not tolerate this and that",
or something along the lines.

The moment you realize that our intelligence agencies are totally incapable, and
our juducial system rusty and full of idiots, you stop believing in Government
and media propagandas. Politicians and mass media tycoons are already aware
of their abusive powers, and they're too desperate to exert the same over the
lazy people, who only rely on the idiot box after giving up thinking once and for all.


----------



## mediator (Oct 12, 2006)

@yamaraj, bro its ok u dont have faith in politicians. I dont have either! But I told u before too, not to have doubt on our intelligence agencies! Yea their strings are controlled by corrupt politicians. but that doesnt mean they are weak. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=304140#post304140 [our last discussion]

*www.newkerala.com/news4.php?action=fullnews&id=30020
*www.hindustantimes.com/news/181_1809909,001302390000.htm
*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/articleshow/2050971.cms
*rawstory.com/news/2006/Pakistan_s_ISI_involved_in_Mumbai_t_09302006.html

The police say that they have a lotta evidence to prove pakistan and ISI were involved in mumbai train blasts. They dont have to share it with public, do they? Sometimes even some miltary tactics used or to be used, bases and might is sometimes shown in public may be accidently or whateva. Sometimes even things that shud not be shown are shown that help terrorists a lot!  So I find it completely sane for them for not sharing evidence with public.


Neways I dunno why u doubt, about 9/11 and parliament attacks. Ok if u dont believe the TV and news channels ( videos i mean ), then u must not be believeing the farenhiet. right? Anyways farenhiet was a complete fake and i can give several reasons that it was totally absurd! So can u give any one valid point or imagine one why and who attacked WTC and parliament then in real??

As I already said that our country's media is very hungry to extract latest information unlike pakis where the media is controlled by musharraf! Scams,scandals unearth everyday. Nobody neither the Congress mps nor the BJP personals like George fernandes etc are spared whenever something fishy is found! Then considering such scenario if something fishy was there in parliament attack, it wud have been unearthed long time back! Why there was a need to build up the massive force in kashmir after parliament? Do u think they liked to waste money on that for no reason?? 

Please learn to trust atleast the media and the Indian military ! I'm not saying to follow the media blindly, but think as hard as u can to form some opinion urself so that u can discuss on it endlessly! If u think Parliament attack was unreal then please elaborate here as to how it was!


----------



## mail2and (Oct 13, 2006)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Think twice before making stupid comments. And, don't believe whatever you
> see, or your Government and the media wants you to see and believe. There
> is a reason why both 9/11 and Parliament attacks were aired live on the
> television.
> ...



Apparently, I do not rely on the 'Idiot Box' to get information. I have ppl, in my family, from whom I get first hand information.

Why would Mossad bomb an Indian train? Think rationally. Why would Israel want to attack a country, which it considers an ally?

Yes, you can doubt the CIA. But, it's very apparent where these terrorists get training from. Yasin Malik himself has said that he has crossed over the LoC many times in his terrorist days.

It's pretty apparent why these attacks were planned and executed. If you have any idea of Mumbai, you would know that government officers, mid-senior lever execs, businessmen etc travel by the first class. And, in which compartment were all seven bombs kept? It is pretty clear that the ISI and its illegal offsprings have a strategy to disrupt India's growth. Now please don't tell me I get influenced by this growth crap on TV. If you want to know how I know and understand this, please PM me. I don't think I have any business posting my personal credentials in a forum.

As for the Indian political parties angle, it can be easily ruled out. No party can do such a thing and get away with it. Besides, this kind of cowardly act requires immense planning. I can tell you this. Indian politicians may be the most corrupt in the world, but they do not take chances with India's security. 

Please do not belittle the victims of such dastardly acts in such a way. Wait, do u watch that 9/11 movie or something? Now who is 'influenced' by media? Me?

As for attacking Pakistan, even I feel we should cross the LoC and finish them off for ever. But, it's just not possible. First, Paki is a nuclear power. Second, if we do attack  Pakistan, the whole Arab World, which has a neutral point of view toward India, will go against us. As a developing country, we can not afford too many enemies. We, already, have China waiting to pounce at the first opportunity. Also, countries like US and China will simply not let this happen. We must understand that whilst US appears and acts as an ally of India, it can not be trusted. This is the reason why India can not attack the eunuchs in Pakistan.

You can act and feel superior, that's entirely upto you. But, as they say, you're entitled to your own opinion, but not your own facts.


----------

